# I like this old TITUS



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I like 1950's vintage watches as they often look classic. I think this TITUS was made in the 50's. It has a nice S/S case and a nice pie pan textured dial with very even patina.|> I think the case style is quite unusual and artistic. What do you think?

Cheers,

Zhang


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice |> . It is probably about 34mm in diameter as is common with a Gent's watch from that era. 

Fit a black croco strap and you have a nice combo.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Many watches from the 1920s onwards had very elegant cases, with careful design care applied to the lugs. This continued well into the 1960s, but then started to become very geometrical and austere.

The face of your watch is really what sets it apart from so many of the time period: it is really nicely aged, with a very delicate patina.

Have you had it serviced? We always ask that... 

JohnF


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> Many watches from the 1920s onwards had very elegant cases, with careful design care applied to the lugs. This continued well into the 1960s, but then started to become very geometrical and austere.
> 
> ...


That is also the difference between modern and ancient architectures, cars, cameras,etc. These vintage items give people an impression of time and history.|> I am more interested in vintage watches. For modern watches , I will wear a quartz.

I only did a clean-up service, I can service these simple hand wind watches myself.:-D


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is another TITUS made at about the same time. The S/N on the caseback is very close to the other one.:-D


----------



## obewun (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I also have one of these. Great watch... wonderful style. The coating on the face of mine seems to be coming off and would like to do a repair job. I can't work out how to remove the wind mechanism so I can remove the whole movement from the case. Anyone have any clues?

Cheers



soviet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I like 1950's vintage watches as they often look classic. I think this TITUS was made in the 50's. It has a nice S/S case and a nice pie pan textured dial with very even patina.|> I think the case style is quite unusual and artistic. What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a nice Titus. As you may know, Titus is one of the Swiss watch companies founded by the cutting edge inventor, watchmaker, and horological author, Paul Ditisheim. A child prodigy who graduated from the Horological School of La Chaux de Fonds when he was 13, Ditisheim worked at his father's company, Vulcain, before founding the watchmaking firms of Titus and Solvil in Geneva, Switzerland. During his career, Ditisheim won numerous chronometer performance competitions with innovations of his own design, including the 1903 Kew Observatory Contest.​







Here are a few Titus magazine ads from the 1940s/1950s:​





















This is my one Titus. It's fitted with a Landeron 48 Swiss movement in a solid 18K gold case.​


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice, all those watches! I have to agree: fifties watches have a timeless elegance about them that modern contraptions (witness most modern Zeniths, but Jaeger LeCoultre & Co. seem to be going off in the same direction, even though not at the same pace!) don't have. I particularly like a bit of guilloche on the dial.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mipcar (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,
I just stumbled on your forum when doing a search for Titus watches.
I have an old ( I think late 50's) Titus watch. I can try to post a pic later but I was hoping someone might be able to help with information about at.
It's silver with Gold colored hands, the face has the Titus wreath at the top with Titus below it. At the bottom of the face is a single star then below that is the number 21 and below that the words Jewels De Lux.
The flexible band has the words Maruman flex on the links.
On the back of the watch is a larger wreath inside which are the words Swiss Incabloc, waterproof, non-magnetic, the Titus name and Stainless Steel.
I don't think this would have been a particular rare or valuable watch. It was my fathers. Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mychael


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

From your description it sounds like a 1950s model but I'll wait to see the picture.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Mipcar said:


> Hi,
> I just stumbled on your forum when doing a search for Titus watches.
> I have an old ( I think late 50's) Titus watch. I can try to post a pic later but I was hoping someone might be able to help with information about at.
> It's silver with Gold colored hands, the face has the Titus wreath at the top with Titus below it. At the bottom of the face is a single star then below that is the number 21 and below that the words Jewels De Lux.
> ...


:-! 21 jewels is a nice upgrade. Most likely the standard 17 jewels have been added to with cap-jewels on the escape-wheel and 3rd-wheel pivots. This was normal practice for the top-spec versions of mid-range Swiss movements inthe 1950s and 60s.

My impression is that Titus favoured the higher specification even when using generic components. A colleague of mine owns a Titus 77 jewel Titomatic. As I understand it, this was a Schilde calibre upgraded by Titus and used by them and also sold on to a couple of other brands. (If I've got that wrong, Harmut and Roland will set me straight ;-) )


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> :-! 21 jewels is a nice upgrade. Most likely the standard 17 jewels have been added to with cap-jewels on the escape-wheel and 3rd-wheel pivots. This was normal practice for the top-spec versions of mid-range Swiss movements inthe 1950s and 60s.
> 
> My impression is that Titus favoured the higher specification even when using generic components. A colleague of mine owns a Titus 77 jewel Titomatic. As I understand it, this was a Schilde calibre upgraded by Titus and used by them and also sold on to a couple of other brands. (If I've got that wrong, Harmut and Roland will set me straight ;-) )


Sounds about right. I have a Rado in not terribly good condition but with excellent movement - an Adolf Schild AS 1700/01 upgraded to 41 jewels! Base count is 17, I believe.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

wow old thread, here is my favorite Titus from some of my 50's Titus, or is that Titus's or Titi for plural


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

From a little bit of Googling, I've concluded that the 41 jewel was the regular Titomatic, and the 77 jewel was the _Jetpower_ Titomatic :-d The version with calendar complications was called something like the Titomatic Jetpower Super!

I love those old bombastic brand names! If Rolex had a version, they would have called it the Jet_master_. Do you remember Camy watches? They tended to give their watched space-themed names like 'Apollo'. The Camy Sputnik also had the 77 jewel movement.


----------



## Mipcar (Oct 9, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> :-! 21 jewels is a nice upgrade. Most likely the standard 17 jewels have been added to with cap-jewels on the escape-wheel and 3rd-wheel pivots. This was normal practice for the top-spec versions of mid-range Swiss movements inthe 1950s and 60s.
> 
> My impression is that Titus favoured the higher specification even when using generic components. A colleague of mine owns a Titus 77 jewel Titomatic. As I understand it, this was a Schilde calibre upgraded by Titus and used by them and also sold on to a couple of other brands. (If I've got that wrong, Harmut and Roland will set me straight ;-) )


Thanks for the information. I'll still get a photo up for positive i/d, just been a bit busy.
Mychael


----------



## colin65 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi I have just discovered your web site, I own a Titus watch that was given to me by my father back in 1956 when I was 14 so its now quite an age. The face used to say royal time before it was cleaned by an over zealous repairer, it has 25 jewels, its automatic,with a date window,swiss, incabloc, waterproof, non magnetic. I have been trying for years to find any info on my watch, if anybody can help I would appreciate it.
Thanks Colin

PS is the Titus watch sold in the UK? I have not been able to locate any dealers.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Titus was one of the brands founded by Paul Ditisheim (another being Solvil). They used generic movements but were of high grade. Yours sounds as if it probably has an Adolf Schild or ETA movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## colin65 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Titus was one of the brands founded by Paul Ditisheim (another being Solvil). They used generic movements but were of high grade. Yours sounds as if it probably has an Adolf Schild or ETA movement.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmund for the info I should be able to follow this up at my local book store. I was told by one watch repair shop that my watch came to the UK via Cyprus any comments?


----------



## brochadorski (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey.

Just found this watch under a bunch of isolated items that was gonna be given up to garbage colllectors.I don't know what year this is but it's a Titus jetpower Super 41 Titomatic... I recently had this cleadned up and look how it turned out to be.It may still look old and rusty but i guess it's just the way it is.Classic and Vintage.I have a lot of friends who's really into watches and they have'nt noticed the bucherer watch i've been using which i bought for 1,500+usd back in '98 until i've worn this vintage watch.I've been wearing it ever since.:-!


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deja vu ...*

Great watch, but why not start a new thread on your watch rather than activating an old thread which started almost two years ago?

Your watch appears to be from the 1960s. Looks to be an entry into the "jewel wars" contest since it is marked in red "41 Jewels" with a big "41". Many of the 41 jewels will be non-functional (perhaps as many as 24). This watch likely has an ETA movement.

You might be interested in this article: 83 Jewels Too Many?


----------

